# Carma IPO Obedience video, 9/10/14



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Probably the last time I'll do this much of the routine before we trial. Honesty, we've been so busy and traveling so much that she's a little out of condition for the endurance of it, so she was tired by the time she got to the wall. But I'm happy with the general picture, so no reason to screw with it now.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Awesome Training and Work, as usually... always a pleasure to watch you two as a team.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks awesome! When is your trial?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Lynn_P said:


> Awesome Training and Work, as usually... always a pleasure to watch you two as a team.





robk said:


> Looks awesome! When is your trial?


Thank you both!

Trial is next weekend


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

You'll do great!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

You'll do great!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

You'll kick some serious tail  Go rock that field!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Love how its filmed, that angle really shows off how correct her position is to you, she's not crowding or crabbing at all. Good luck!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Liesje said:


> Love how its filmed, that angle really shows off how correct her position is to you, she's not crowding or crabbing at all. Good luck!


Thanks! I got a go pro so I'm attempting to figure out how to use it the right way lol


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

wow ....that is too cool!!!!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

She looks great! Good luck at your trial


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Really wow ! great job

Sorry for the stupid question did you train her yourself or you work with a trainer ? what method(s) do you use?


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you. It was something.


----------



## Jake and Elwood (Feb 1, 2014)

Impressive. Good luck this weekend!


----------



## Jake and Elwood (Feb 1, 2014)

Impressive! Good luck this weekend. Keep us posted.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Best of Luck at your trial, though I don't think you need luck at all!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

All the hard work pays off! Best wishes, I bet Carma will not lose any points!


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thats a top notch little female you have there. Hope you plan on breeding her.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone!



ChouMaKen said:


> Really wow ! great job
> 
> Sorry for the stupid question did you train her yourself or you work with a trainer ? what method(s) do you use?


Thank you! I did most of her young stuff myself, but got lucky meeting with some great people in the New England region as we grew and its really changed the way that I train. If you look at my youtube channel, I have a lot of videos from her at 8 weeks+



Blitzkrieg1 said:


> Thats a top notch little female you have there. Hope you plan on breeding her.


Thanks. Not sure yet  She'll be two in December so we will get the right health testing done and take it from there.


----------



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks good. Good luck at trial!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

:thumbup: very nice, all the best.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Another amazing video of you two! Can't wait to see those extra letters next to her name!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you guys!

Starting to get real nervous


----------

